# is it possible to power on/off pc via usb port?



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi

Is it possible to power on/off a windows pc/laptop from the usb port? No keyboard please!

Any other hardware would be appreciated. But, it has to be small (cm/mm size) cause I don't have lots of space on my device.

I am not talking about sleeping mode.

Thanks


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

I do not think there is such a thing. Nothing that I have seen or heard about. Why would you need such a device to turn off and on a laptop or pc ?


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> Hi welcome to TSF
> 
> I do not think there is such a thing. Nothing that I have seen or heard about. Why would you need such a device to turn off and on a laptop or pc ?


Thank you for your reply.

My device is operating on a windows notebook and the notebook is enclosed in a sealed enclosure. At the moment, ware are using a mechanical lever to power on the notebook. The lever pushed on the notebook power button, and that is how we turn on/off our device right now. But, this is not the ideal method.

I was wondering if there is other hardware out there that I can hook it up to the usb port of the note book to turn on/off notebook that way.


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 20, 2014)

Would "Wake on LAN" be appropriate?

Gene


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

easymike29 said:


> Would "Wake on LAN" be appropriate?
> 
> Gene


Wake on LAN? - I know some network card has this option. But I never used it. Assume my pc support wake on LAN (WoL). And assume I enable the WoL feature. Now, how do I use WoL to turn on/off pc? What tools do I need to do this? A second PC?


----------



## easymike29 (Jun 20, 2014)

activex said:


> Wake on LAN? - I know some network card has this option. But I never used it. Assume my pc support wake on LAN (WoL). And assume I enable the WoL feature. Now, how do I use WoL to turn on/off pc? What tools do I need to do this? A second PC?


All i know about the subject is what I read.

Access Your Computer Anytime and Save Energy with Wake-on-LAN

Gene


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My first question is why are you powering off in such a fashion, my next is why are you not using the shut down button in windows.


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

joeten said:


> My first question is why are you powering off in such a fashion, my next is why are you not using the shut down button in windows.


My device is operating on a windows notebook and the notebook is enclosed in a sealed enclosure. At the moment, we are are using a mechanical lever to power on the notebook (because we don't have direct access to the power button - otherwise we wound't have this question). The lever pushed on the notebook power button, and that is how we turn on/off our device right now. But, this is not the ideal method.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should not need to shut down that way, which version of windows is on it and what notebook do you have (make and model number)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

For windows 8 Shutting down (turning off) your PC, making it sleep or hibernating it - Windows Help
For windows 7 Turning off your computer properly - Windows Help

Other versions How to Properly Shut Down Your Laptop - For Dummies


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

activex said:


> My device is operating on a windows notebook and the notebook is enclosed in a sealed enclosure. At the moment, we are are using a mechanical lever to power on the notebook (because we don't have direct access to the power button - otherwise we wound't have this question). The lever pushed on the notebook power button, and that is how we turn on/off our device right now. But, this is not the ideal method.


I am using Windows 8 on Samsung XE700T-K02CA. What is your suggestion? Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See post 10


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

joeten said:


> See post 10


Post 10 shows how to turn off pc - what about how to turn on?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should have access to the power button, and you can put it to hibernate or sleep if you need to.


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

joeten said:


> You should have access to the power button, and you can put it to hibernate or sleep if you need to.


I do not have access to the power button:banghead:!!!!!!!!!Or else this question wound't exist!

That is why I am using a mechanical lever to push on the power button from outside the sealed enclosure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are not giving any explanation as to why this is the case, to us it would seem a little extreme to be locked out of powering down, so there must be a reason and if so you may be violating some policy by doing it in another fashion.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

One concern I have is having a laptop in an enclosed space the heat in the space would not be good for it. Unless you have in coming and out going fans in their.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Putting aside why it is locked in a sealed enclosure, it should be possible to connect wirelessly still and use software such as Teamviewer for purposes of shutting the laptop down remotely, the issue would be remotely starting the system, I can't think at the moment of how that can be achieved unless a microswitch can be rigged to press on the power button via a remote command.


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> Putting aside why it is locked in a sealed enclosure, it should be possible to connect wirelessly still and use software such as Teamviewer for purposes of shutting the laptop down remotely, the issue would be remotely starting the system, I can't think at the moment of how that can be achieved unless a microswitch can be rigged to press on the power button via a remote command.



We do have TeamViewer. And yes, it can only wake up the computer from idle state.

What kind of micro switch are there that we can plug into the USB port to turn on the pc?


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> One concern I have is having a laptop in an enclosed space the heat in the space would not be good for it. Unless you have in coming and out going fans in their.


We have an active fan that does the cooling. We also have thermistor to detect overheating and PWM control the fan speed to mitigate the heat problem.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

why not just use a wireless mouse to shut down laptop from windows and use the machanical lever to power on the laptop?


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

is there a power button that can be controlled via the USB port to turn on/off the laptop?


----------



## activex (Sep 9, 2015)

oscer1 said:


> why not just use a wireless mouse to shut down laptop from windows and use the machanical lever to power on the laptop?


We are using the mechanical lever right now. But, sometime we run into problem where the lever misfired and or stuck.

We don't have a problem of turning Off the device. We have a problem with turning on the device.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

activex said:


> is there a power button that can be controlled via the USB port to turn on/off the laptop?


No not that I 'am aware of.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

activex said:


> is there a power button that can be controlled via the USB port to turn on/off the laptop?


No there is not. Sounds very odd as to why a Laptop is locked in such a fashion.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I thought that too.


----------

